# looking for players in or near Rocky Mount NC



## Malicki Silverhair (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking to start a game group up in Rocky Mount NC.  I can have the game sessions at my place.  I have two others that are ready to play.  We play DnD up to 3e, Palladium game system, White Wolf.  If interested please leave a message here and I will contact you.  Thank you.


----------



## Benfield (May 20, 2014)

*One year late, but hopefully you are still looking*

Me and two friends want to learn either D&D or Pathfinder. Looking for someone to show us the ropes in Rocky Mount.


----------

